# Die Welt auf Schwäbisch...



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

​


----------



## Solitos (13 Aug. 2009)

:d :d


----------



## Veflux (20 Aug. 2009)

schee :thumbup:
erinnert mich an meine zeit im stuttgarter hinterland 
wär aber auch mal zeit das sich unsere politiker den wirklich wichtigen themen witmen


----------

